# Donor insemination on 1 month - ovulation advice needed



## Fugee (Apr 25, 2018)

Hi all, apologies if I'm on the wrong thread. I'm not really sure  how I navigate around the various thread on here yet but would really welcome some support.

I'm single and doing my first attempt at home insemination next month via Cryos clinic. If unsuccessful I'll attend treatment at a clinic in the UK whenever I can save up for the next round 😔 

My issue is this - I've been tracking my cycle for quite a few months now via Natural Cycles app. I thought I had it pretty concrete, 28 days cycle with of at day 15. However I've had 2 months of negative Ovulation tests.  Started testing around day 12 up to and including day 15 but nothing. I'm worried I have more sinister issues I wasn't aware of. My donor samples are due to arrive within 3 days of ovulation. I'm extremely hormonal today, gone are the happy bubbly pre ovulation ups and I feel like I'm on the track towards period. I'm wondering if I could have ovulate really early (noticed the only CM on day  9. Could I really have ov that early?

Any support or guidance would be very much welcome.

Thanks all


----------



## Persipan (Feb 22, 2015)

If there's any ambiguity about when/if you're ovulating, I'd strongly suggest that you don't go ahead with Cryos until you have a handle on that. It's expensive, it's incredibly easy to fluff the timing anyway, and it doesn't sound as though you have money to throw around.

The window you've been using OPKs in sounds really narrow, so one thing you could do would be to get a load of cheap tests and widen it by quite a bit. 

If things are still unclear in a couple more months, I'd suggest heading straight to the clinic option - they can establish what's going on much more clearly, can time treatment much more effectively, and you can save up a bit more in the meantime.

Good luck!


----------



## Fugee (Apr 25, 2018)

Thanks so much for taking the time to respond. It is indeed expensive and it can be a lonely mission when doing it alone but...

I have already paid for donor samples and reservation. I poured over the site for months trying to select and finally made the commitment last month to a donor who seems like a fantastic human being. I am a little disappointed in myself for not checking all angles with ovulation and using the OTKs sooner, I just beloved for some time I ov on day 14... 

I wish I could delay delivery for another month or two to refine my positive tests... but it's bought and I cant push these samples to a later month as the standard is MOT20 for ICI unwashed which cannot be used in UK clinics, only for home insemination - which is no longer feasible after June due to a regulatory change.  I just wondered if anyone else had this experience of negative OTKs or if it was just me experiencing this? My body in hindsight suggested I was building up to ovulation on day 10 but from the temperature and cycle checks I had been doing I thought it would be day 14. I am so annoyed with myself I didn't do the OTKs from way earlier in the cycle as I feel like I've wasted the last two months of opportunity when I thought I knew I was ov on day 14. I feel I have 2 choices:

1/go for delivery of the samples for day 10 (when I felt the built up to ov and had the only sight of CM) or
2/go with the suggested dates from the app in the hope that for some reason I just didn't pick up the lh surge 

Sorry I realise there's no one that can tell me exactly what to do but it's good to at least feel like I am trying to gain wisdom on the matter :/


----------



## Persipan (Feb 22, 2015)

Best you can do really is start using cheap OPKs right now, and carry on right through until say day 20 (or until you get a positive), and see what you learn. (You can get 5 for £1 in Poundland, if you don't have any handy).

Is the regulatory change definitely confirmed? I've seen it mentioned on here, once, but then couldn't find anything about it anywhere else. (Not doubting you, just curious!)


----------



## Pebbles87 (Feb 6, 2018)

Hi Fugee

Just wondering what you decided to do in the end and how things are going? I'm also doing this alone as a single parent so appreciate how important the support is!!

Laura x


----------

